# peppermint candy?



## ronr

i been reading lots of people on here use peppermint and there not talking about tea.does peppermint candy help at all with D?.like Altoids?or is there any other peppermint cant that will help the gut?


----------



## Engine23

Altoids help me a little when digesting a big meal they have real peppermint oil. Not sure about the brite star (brach's SP) type of candy but I like to chomp on them anyway maybe its psychological but I think they help.See Ya


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps

I inhale cinammon altoids! I literally eat half a tin a day. MMMMM...


----------



## kjudge

I find that peppermint tea helps alot. the only problem with it is waiting for the water to boil tea to steep, & water to cool enough to drink it. sometimes my body can't wait that long, so when i have an urgent need for some help i take a peppermint oil capsule. talk to the people in your healthfood store before buying them tho, because some of them dissolve in your stomach which can cause major heartburn. you want something that waits until it's past your stomach before releasing the peppermint.good luck!


----------



## sickofthis

Peppermint tea does work pretty good. But you can also take peppermint in capusle form, or even more convienent is to pop a couple peppermint Altoids. They can work just as good. I only rely on the peppermint as a back-up to my anti-spasmatic pills. Also try psyllium husks. Start with just one or two a day and work up if you need to. When I started taking them I actually went about 2 weeks without IBS-D or IBS-C symptoms and had a 'normal' BM at the same time everyday! It was wonderful.


----------



## EYEBSER2

Peppermint is one of my best friends. (I'm IBS-C) I carry Peppermint Altoids in my purse, car, you name it. Same with Organic Peppermint Tea bags (Traditional Medicinals). When out at a restaurant I always order hot tea but tell them to put the tea bag on the side, not in the water. When the hot water comes I put my own mint tea bag in and sip during the meal. Some restaurants are nice enough just to bring hot water and you can always get just hot water on an airlines. I always carry plain rice cakes with me as well, and if eating out nibble on one before the meal. It helps. Same would work with some soda crackers if you're not wheat sensitive or allergic like me. I seem to think Peppermint may work well for both IBS-D and C folks. I've tried Chamomile tea, another stomach settler, but it doesn't work as well for me.


----------



## Reegan

I drink peppermint tea with every meal and am taking one peppermint oil capsule a day. Do you think one really does anything and are they only necessary when there is a flare? I purchased them when I was in Canada but cannot get them in Japan so I have to use them careful but also want to make sure they are doing something. Does anyone buy vitamins on-line, what is a good site and that delivers internationally.Thanks


----------



## smurf1

I have also had good luck with peppermint tea.To make it quick, I simply put a cup of water in the microwave for 2 minutes. That get's it just hot enough to make the tea, but not too hot that you can't drink it.As far as peppermint candy...The sugar in the candy could trigger more IBS symptoms, offsetting the benefits from the peppermint. Sugar is a problem for some of us IBS sufferers.


----------



## wcqtboy

I too carry a tin of Peppermint Altoids in my car and have a tin at work as while. I find them to take away the nauseas feeling after eating or just relax me. But you have to really be careful, I have notice if I eat mints with Sorbitol in them, I will get the major Dï¿½s. So far the only mints I see that donï¿½t have that is Altoids. I have also noticed that a lot of toothpaste has Sorbitol in it also. So I have had to be really careful about reading labels for both toothpaste and mints. But Altoids have really helped me with my morning commute to work and throughout the day. Give it a try Ronr.Peace


----------



## Julia37

I've been able to find sugar free starlight peppermints at Walgreen's. One brand disappeared (I hate when that happens!







), but I found another brand at a different Walgreens, I think it was brach's. They have aspartame and peppermint oil and coloring. I also use Smints, they have a sweetener called xylitol that doesn't disagree with me as far as I can tell. But I don't eat smints very often because they're so strong.Sorbitol is notorious for causing bloating and other problems. In a perfect world it would not be allowed in food, except it occurs in apples and pears naturally.


----------



## bodycreator

Enteric coated peppermint tablets are recommended. They work much better than the teas and candies.


----------



## Guest

I use both Altoids and Peppermint Tea. I like them both as I think that they help me.


----------



## tallgal

Well I have to agree with the general consensus, peppermint tea has helped me relax in general, but I didn't start drinking it for my IBS, I gave it a try one day because I don't drink caffine and missed having a hot drink when my housemates made a cuppa!! It was a pleasant surprise to find that it calmed my stomach down!In moments of stress, eg car journeys I will chew gum, I'm not sure if it is the mint that helps or the fact that my mind concentrates on the chewing! Either gum, or chatting the ear off my passenger works to keep my mind off things!!


----------



## earthgarden

Peppermint oil capsules work for me too. I haven't tried the tea yet, but will now. I am IBS-C. I am managing to control it most of the time. I have found that a twice weekly swim and sauna is very beneficial.


----------



## JoanneThomas

I use peppermint tablets and also sometimes a couple of drops of peppermint oil in water. I usually take it before a meal I haven't prepared- it prepares the way.....!


----------



## Engine23

Did ya'll know some peppermints are bad for people who are lactose intolerant? It was on my sheet of foods to avoid...I drink pep tea and chomp on Altoids w/o any problems but the Brachs give me gas. Wonder if the have a milk product/lactose?


----------



## wcqtboy

it is the sorbitol in it that will give you the gas or even the D if you eat to much. Most gums and mints have it in it. So you have to really read the label and buy the ones that don't have sorbitol. Altoids are the only one that I have found so far without it. Even some toothpaste have it in it also.


----------



## Julia37

Brach's sugar free starlight mints also don't have sorbitol. Sorbitol really does a number on me, I have to avoid it completely. I also can't have sugar.







These taste just like the real thing, sweetened with aspartame.I know aspartame is bad for many - but it's the only sweetener so far I can tolerate


----------



## Lynda J

I ear papaya enzyme tablest with mint in them all the time. It will actually settle my gut down. I also make mint tea. But do it as ice tea. I have an ice tea maker which is wonderful. If I want to heat it up I can. But mostly I keep a jug in the frig.


----------



## wcqtboy

wow some nice cold mint ice tea would be so nice right now. So dang hot here today almost hitting the 100's. Mouth is watering just thinking of that cold ice tea...please pour me a glass Lynda


----------



## katjam

I tried hot peppermint tea today for the first time- ugh! I usually drink decaf tea instead of coffee, since I'm D. Does the peppermint tea help with gas? That's why I thought I'd try it, but next time I'll fix it cold. Really hated it hot.


----------



## webcookie

If someone here doesnt like peppermint (like me), may I suggest spearmint. I'm not sure what brand I have, some generic kind, spearmint starlight mints, and they contain spearmint oil. These seem to help out a bit.


----------



## earthgarden

Hi again you Guys!Just reporting back on the peppermint tea. Whilst the peppermint oil capsules still do the trick for me, the peppermint tea does help a little after meals. I tend to get really gassy after eating (doesn't matter on the size of the meal) and the peppermint tea will tone that rumbling down!I'm IBS-C and have found that an anusol supository for hemeroids helps me to go in the morning, along with a peppermint oil capsule and a strong coffee!Doesn't always work, but it helps smooth the way!Good luck guys


----------

